# Tangen AVDesign inConcert Miles



## atledreier

Time for a new project.

This time it's the proven DIY design from Tangen AVDesign, the inConcert Miles

Using two Beyma 15p80Nd 15" pro drivers and a Beyma TPL-150H tweeter horn.

I'm building three of these for my LCR channels. I will use active crossover with a Behringer DCX2496 and three Behringer EP4000, one for each speaker.

The Miles design is a 46Hz tune ported enclosure with dual 19cm ports. Power handling is well in excess of 1000W with a highpass filter. Without the highpass the drivers will run out of excursion at around 20Hz, but that is unlikely given the use. I will experiment with highpass when they are done. The Miles design originally use a passive 800Hz crossover. Going active gives me more options, but most end up with a steep highpass for the horn at 900Hz, and a shallow lowpass for the mid/lows.

I will build them from 30mm MDF, that's 1 1/4" to you guys. Should be pretty solid.

I'm getting the drivers and MDF this weekend, I'll post pictures of the process as I go along.


----------



## Zeitgeist

I look forward to your build progress. 1 1/4 MDF sounds heaaavy!

I'm always curious about builds with pro drivers... 100db sensitivity on the woofers - wow!


----------



## atledreier

I've come up with a different design to incorporate front slot ports. This models identical to the original design, but should give me a few advantages, primarily frontfiring ports and a shallower enclosure.


----------



## atledreier

Hm, double post up there... Oh well...

Picked up the MDF and drivers yesterday.


----------



## atledreier

Sivert the dog is watching dad's drivers. Hopefully get to cut the baffles tomorrow, then start the assembly after that.


----------



## 1Michael

Don't forget to double up that baffle:T


----------



## atledreier

Well. Like I said, the design is built by many here in Norway, and as far as I know none of them have doubled the baffle. 30mm of MDF is pretty rigid, and there is added bracing and support front to back and side to side. Now, my design is slightly taller than the original design, but I don't see the need for more than the original bracing. I'll take my chances.


----------



## vann_d

Those look like they'll be sweet!


----------



## atledreier

Finally got a good session yesterday. Wife took the kids to McDonalds so I could get some proper build time.

Measure twice, cut once



























Ready to make the first cut









Ports and midrange cut









Testfitting the horn









Dark side of the Horn. This is the actual ribbon driver. Chunky piece of hardware for a tweeter! 









Braces


















My 9-year old son. The speakers are 122cm tall, but the directivity of the horn means I will have to raise them off the floor. Will they be the world's largest bookshelf speakers?


----------



## atledreier

Current status:


----------



## atledreier

This dragged out alot more than I thought it would. 
Finished now, I think. Not entirely happy with the sound yet, but then I haven't put in a substantioal effort to set them up properly either. Might be the worlds largest bookshelf speakers though, as they are on 40cm stands!


----------



## studiotech

Looking good! If you are not able to get a sound you are completely happy with, consider running them as 2.5 way with the lower woofer cutting off around 200-300hz. You can maintain the settings of the DCX and just place an inductor of appropriate value in series with the bottom 15". We ended up doing the same thing with our studio monitors using the Beyma TPL and it cleared up all of the midrange problems.

Greg

www.phatplanetstudios.com


----------



## atledreier

Thank you, I'll try that, Greg.

I might just go 3-way active too if that works. Need another DCX for som subwoofer duty anyway, so might just get a few more channels of amplification and do it 'properly' if 2,5 way clears it up. Still, I think some of the issues can be resolved, I haven't really set to work on them yet. EQ, crossover and stuff needs to be sorted.

What I do know is they have incredible headroom. Running an EP4000 on each they can play as loud as I would ever want, and so clean it's a joy. I didn't realize how loud I was playing in the beginning, it was so effortless and sweet even at insane levels.


----------



## atledreier

Been playing these alot lately, and they are getting more and more sweet as time goes by. Did an Audyssey PRO setup, and that cleared up the rest of the issues I had. Very happy camper now!


----------



## Owen Bartley

Wow, those are some BIG bookshelves! In fact, I think they are the size of an actual bookshelf! Good to hear you're making progress and they are sounding better with time. I really can't imagine the volume you can achieve with these, but this comes to mind...


----------



## atledreier

Thank you, Owen. They are really coming together now, and they are great fun to listen to. I love the headroom in particular, not that I play them incredibly loud, but just knowing they CAN if I want them to is nice. Also, with the headroom I have I can, and do play louder than before, since it is so clean it doesn't sound very loud. Ask a boomblaster to produce 80dB and it sounds louder than a freighttrain, but these babies are pretty much idling at 100dB. By calculations I need about 75W to reach reference level, and I have 800W on tap, so they definetly got potential! Also my subs can keep up no matter what I throw at them, so I'm at that point now where I think to myself that I really don't NEED more subs or speakers. For movies at reference level my system is idling, and going beyond reference is a rare occation for some very dynamic music. Movies beyond reference is just way, way too loud.

I occationally give myself a massage with the Bass Mekanik album Bassotronic. Gives me a really nice backrub, and the music is actually quite relaxing to my ears, even at ludicrus levels.


----------



## Owen Bartley

LOL. Well done. It must be nice to have that much headroom, and not have to worry about one aspect of the setup having to keep up with another during playback, even on those adventurous days where it gets loud.


----------



## neo_2016

atledreier, congratulations, they seem amazing.
Do you have the final pictures?

Have you used the original crossover, or did you made any change due to the different driver orientation you used?


----------



## atledreier

Sorry for the late reply.

I was using an active setup on these. Ended up with a pretty steep 1100Hz [email protected]/oct crossover and level matching. I had the horn at ear height and there wasn't any significant combing.


----------



## neo_2016

Do you have any measures?


----------



## atledreier

Not sure, I'll check on my laptop when i get home. I don't have these any more, as the current oil crisis hit us pretty hard I was forced to sell them.


----------



## neo_2016

Thank you!


----------

